# turbo 318i pics



## boostmaker (Jun 10, 2006)

whats up guys i work for boost factory just me and my boss and we have a nice project goin on we have a 318i with a gt28r goin in her we have lots of pics and its goin very well so far lots of fab work goin on to but all fun we mostly do vw but we had a kid that wanted his bmw boosted so we took the project on and well here you go here are some pics so far lmk what you think

mike

just the side of car









front mount









new exhaust with down pipe

















mani was made by the boss lol good work though









then the beast yes

























i will have more pics up soon we are also makeing more mani's for other bmw comeing soon ..if you have any ??? just hope on the web site

mike


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like that grill you put on the front, along with those E46 M3 side gills, very classy. You going to put an M3 bumper on the front too just to keep the whole thing together or are you gonna go all out with a slammed look w/ a body kit with huge intakes?


----------



## boostmaker (Jun 10, 2006)

its not my car im just building it 

mike


----------



## boostmaker (Jun 10, 2006)

up up

mike


----------



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

How will you be tuning this car?


----------



## boostmaker (Jun 10, 2006)

We are going to be chip tuning the car.


----------



## boostmaker (Jun 10, 2006)

31 Views And 3 Post What The Hell I Thought There Would Be Some Good **** Said About This

Mike


----------



## boostmaker (Jun 10, 2006)

well we are done with it and looks great here are some pics of all the work and we will be on the dyno soon










down pipe with full exhaust









under the car










the fmic










the mani on the car with custom motor mount lol










the turbo on the car 









the top view










the show me your grill look










well that is it for now more to come tell use what you think

mike


----------



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

Props for all that custom work and a clean install.

But that front bumper cover looks like crap. Did you guys just hack up the stock piece? I think an M3 bumper would have been a much better choice for getting proper air to that intercooler.

And the BIG question: How much power did she put down??


----------



## xxxOzzYxxx (Nov 2, 2009)

oh this is so cool! i own a BMW 318i and i was looking for a turbo kit for my car. where are you guys located? also i tried your web site "www.boostfactoryonline.com" and i cant find the website.


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya, the kit looks pretty good. Definitely some good quality work and hopefully you got it running good now.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Sep 12, 2008)

Talk about bumping things from the past. :rofl:


----------



## midnight-tuning (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice setup!! here is my m42 turbo in action

Stock internals(metric blue head bolts), 60Lb injectors, Motronic tuned by me

Safe tune videos


----------



## xxxOzzYxxx (Nov 2, 2009)

*stock internals????*



midnight-tuning said:


> Nice setup!! here is my m42 turbo in action
> 
> Stock internals(metric blue head bolts), 60Lb injectors, Motronic tuned by me
> 
> Safe tune videos


how are you running 15psiof boost with stock internals without blowing up your motor?:yikes:


----------



## cody90 (Feb 25, 2014)

*chip*

Where did you get chip and how much boost trying to thw same thing


----------



## Oxide_325i (Jul 1, 2013)

boostmaker said:


>


umm is that fence post? that doesn't look like exhaust tubing....


----------

